
Robinhood Customer Commits Suicide After Seeing a $730K Negative Balance - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sergeiklebnikov/2020/06/17/20-year-old-robinhood-customer-commits-suicide-after-seeing-a-730000-negative-balance/#5fd362765928
======
rmason
It appears this could be just misunderstanding the user interface. More
troubling is that a broke college kid could get that much credit in the first
place. Is this the result of VC dollars?

Twenty is much too young to think you ruined your life over a debt, even one
that large. I remember Chris Sacca lost a couple of million trading options as
well with his law school tuition money. He got hired as an early Google
employee and was out of debt within I think five years.

~~~
retpirato
Some millenials are very impulsive, & don't think before they act.

~~~
greenyoda
The same is true for lots of people in any age group.

------
pinewurst
The more I read about this story, the more I doubt its veracity. Seriously,
some phone app says -$700K and you off yourself? What's the worst that
could've happened, RH trying to get blood from a stone?

